# What do BMW drivers drink?



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

I guess this question reveals my college-student thought process, but I'm sitting here trying to ward off Monday with a Heineken and am wondering what everyone else drinks? 

Personally I worship Heineken, and I love me some whiskey or good tequila. I occasionally get enjoy a gin, but other people in the room wince when I drink it.


----------



## TauronMaikar (Jul 12, 2008)

SlimKlim said:


> I guess this question reveals my college-student thought process, but I'm sitting here trying to ward off Monday with a Heineken and am wondering what everyone else drinks?
> 
> Personally I worship Heineken, and I love me some whiskey or good tequila. I occasionally get enjoy a gin, but other people in the room wince when I drink it.


I drink little silly college students under the table.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Vodka for me.


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

I like heineken, corona, heineken dark, guiness stout, and on a cheap day coors light. It all depends on the temp/season/setting. If it's hard liquor, then tequila, preferably Patron silver, or on a cheap day cuervo gold. If it's just for a party then the cheapest vodka they sell.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I like vodka martini's on the weekends, but not that often...for my daily drink its wine and any color works!

You get that living in Sonoma County


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

TauronMaikar said:


> I drink little silly college students under the table.


Silly little college students hold their own, sir. According to somebodies little calculator do-hickey, i was walking around with a .29 BAC a few weeks ago, having a grand ole time. It scared me a little bit though, I heard somewhere .35 was pretty much the line, and how many drinks can that be from .29?

....It was a great night though, Irish carbombs. Nuff said.

:beerchug:


----------



## autoque (Jul 29, 2008)

Budweiser.


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gin 'n tonic


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Other than H2O? Coors Original


----------



## Wihelm G (May 15, 2008)

Bourbon and branch, always. Sometimes Wild Turkey rye. Blue Label, if offered, otherwise never touch any kind of scotch.


----------



## Alarbus (Oct 30, 2008)

Homebrew beer. 

Otherwise, Gin and Tonic.


----------



## murky (Oct 5, 2008)

Tea.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Scotch. Single Malt. Port casks. And it has to be old enough to vote. Three large spring water ice cubes no older than 24 hours, 2 ounces of amber. Finished before the ice is half gone. Preferably accompanied by a vintage Cohiba from the El Laguito rollers. Drink fast, smoke slow.
Yes I know for the cost of this simple pleasure I could fill my tank a couple times. I don't care. I'm not a kid anymore.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Very dry Finnish white wine, served extremely cold.


.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Very dry Finnish white wine, served extremely cold.
> 
> .


It _would_ have to be very cold... In Finland isn't that called room temperature?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

DSXMachina said:


> It _would_ have to be very cold... In Finland isn't that called room temperature?


There is no such thing as cold here; it is just less warm at certain times of the year. :bigpimp:

.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

whiskey


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

chateau st michelle riesling is my standard...cheap...yummy... me likey.

i drink a lot of water too... my fav is Perrier (the lime kind though)

currently...sipping coffee.


----------



## nattyderek (Sep 11, 2008)

Beer: IPA. More bitter=more better. Hint: see my sig. Can you tell me where it's from ?

Tequila: Corazon Blanco FTW !


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Not so much a drinker anymore but my choice would be Tanqueray and tonic w/2 limes. :thumbup:

dj


----------



## 5150 BMW (Oct 23, 2008)

coke a cola


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

SailinSand said:


> Well a few weeks ago I was at a baseballo game (ie: LOTS of beer) then ended up at a sports bar afterwards (More beer), then went to a dance club where a friend was handing out shots (and I just had to, right :dunno. Went to another club (more shots). I recall passing out at a firends house for a while, beofore becoming "with it" enough to check my cell- and saw numerous (less than happy) text msgs from my husband. Not good. Any rate, I guess at the time I knew it was tequila. Ugh. The next am I still had an aftertaste of tequila, I texted another friend and had to ask what the hell I was drinking the night before... a shot called Johnny Vegas, ever had? http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_in_a_johnny_vegas_shot
> (I'm shocked I didn't throw up)
> 
> You're young...give it time.


Ok, correction. I've never had a night turn bad due to tequila. I've had many night's go bad, but mainly due to dark liquors, clear liquor is good to me.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

water and green tea.


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

yasermah said:


> Turkish coffeeeeeeeeee


Twitchy. That stuff rivals any jacked up energy drink I've ever had in my entire life. IF you dare to drink the dregs you'll be so jacked up on caffiene your chest feels tighter. I LOVE IT. I need to go back to Turkey, one day there was not enough.


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

autoque said:


> Budweiser.


I hope you're joking...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Bluefox said:


> FInnish white wine??? What is the brand? I may try it. I like Smokin Loon here in Minnesota.












.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

diet coke or unsweetened iced tea. I have better things to do with my life than stagger around with a high BAC. I outgrew the drinking phase when I got out of undergrad school.


----------



## RatherBeInCabo (Apr 21, 2008)

Cabo Wabo Tequila and Pacifico Beer....Should be obvious by my forum ID.


----------



## MVF4Rider (Aug 16, 2008)

Water. Never soda. Never anything with lots-o-calories. I sometimes mix Welches grape drink with water (1:4). Ultimately I work [out] hard to keep my body fat to a single digit.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

iced tea and lemonade mixed.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

I am a huge BEER drinker (any kind is fine, i enjoy tasting different kinds of beer) :thumbup:
I used to be big on Grey Goose,a nd cut it out for some time... The last couple of times i have been out i have had Grey Goose and Tonic...
But if i am drinking liquor, i mainly drink Jhonnie Walker Black label (or better) when ever i am not drinking beer. 
I will not touch Red Label with a 10' pole even if given to me for free : puke:


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

Brewed: Guinness or any good highly-hopped IPA (black & tans as well)
Distilled: Tennessee Whiskey- Gentleman Jack (Over Ice), or Jack Single Barrel (straight up)

Damn... I'm gettin thirsty. :drink:


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

Knob Creek, Remy Martin, fine reds (cabs, Bordeaux), Guinness, Bass


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Patrick said:


> .


LOL! Oh, _that_ Finnish white wine! Made with those potato grapes.


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

DSXMachina said:


> LOL! Oh, _that_ Finnish white wine! Made with those potato grapes.


Now your just being funny!


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Cy3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Pbr


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

Cy3 said:


> Pbr


They still make that?


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

MD 20/20 Muthaf***er's. OK, I'm joking. I try to retain some class.


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Newcastle Brown Ale or Negra Modelo


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know how I forgot Hefeweizen beer. Great stuff. I prefer the stuff Pyramid brews but any of them are great.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

murky said:


> Tea.


+1 and honey
cheers
vern


----------



## LI E90 (Apr 9, 2007)

beer I like Stella

drink drink: gray goose and soda with lemon and lime


----------



## kp335i (Oct 16, 2008)

wine - baileys - coffee - diet anything :thumbup:


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

LI E90 said:


> beer I like Stella
> 
> drink drink: gray goose and soda with lemon and lime


Ah, Stella I had that once with a swiss cheese n shroom burger. Very good beer. I prefer the darker stuff though.


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

kp335i said:


> wine - baileys - coffee - diet anything :thumbup:


Have you tried that baileys with a hint of coffee they're advertising? I'm wondering if it's any good.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

big-tex said:


> Ah, *Stella* I had that once with a swiss cheese n shroom burger. Very good beer. I prefer the darker stuff though.


Belgian Budweiser :rofl:

I know it's an OK beer but Belgium has MUCH better to offer.


----------



## SkyDog (Aug 1, 2007)

As far as beer goes, I've got lots of favorites. Just a few off the top of my head...

Pretty much anything by Stone Brewing Company -- especially their Ruination IPA & Imperial Stout
Lost Coast Downtown Brown Ale and Indica IPA
Snowshoe Grizzly Brown Ale
Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale, Brown Ale, Summerfest, and the regular ol' Pale Ale
A few varieties from Middle Ages Brewing Co. in Syracuse
Bear Republic Brewing Co.'s Big Bear Stout
Deschutes Black Butte Porter
Pyramid Hefeweizen
Paulaner Hefeweizen

Moving on to wines... I'm not too fond of most whites, but have found a few I like. There are a whole lot more reds I enjoy. I like the cabernet sauvignons I've tried from Jordan, Cakebread, and V. Sattui.


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

Just Bryce said:


> Belgian Budweiser :rofl:
> 
> I know it's an OK beer but Belgium has MUCH better to offer.


:rofl: It was given to me, I drank it.


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

vocalthought said:


> I like Stella Artois... but from the tap only, not the canned version.


That is one poor Belgian one... at least get a Jupiler if you want to go cheap, or a Duvel if you want more character...


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

Just Bryce said:


> Belgian Budweiser :rofl:
> 
> I know it's an OK beer but Belgium has MUCH better to offer.


count on Bryce to know his [email protected]$t:rofl:


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

Milk.


----------



## JWBlue (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## keeble (Aug 6, 2007)

Winter Solstice from Anderson Valley Brewing Company
Paulaner Salvator Double Bock
Guiness
Newcastle Brown Ale
Fat Tire


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

Water. Pure, like my car.

But seriously, when I drink, I like the Duchess de Bourgogne.


----------



## Alarbus (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyDog said:


> A few varieties from Middle Ages Brewing Co. in Syracuse


Middle Ages is great beer and good people. I miss picking up growlers weekly from them.


----------



## lablancjc (Oct 14, 2008)

At the moment H2O, and a NOS energy drink. I do not drink alcohol because of the addictive nature of my being. I know I would get addicted and it would no longer be a beverage but a drug and I stay away from that sh!t.:angel: Other then that V8(cuz I wished I owned one) and its healthy:thumbup:.


----------



## shm323 (Oct 20, 2007)

Old Crow, "Ka-Caw, Ka-Caw"

The German in Apt Pupil drank it by the case. Tried it once after seeing that movie, havn't looked back since.


----------



## mistercindy (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm presuming this is a alcohol question, so...

Martini. Ingredients:

I buy Beefeater Gin, but Tanqueray or Bombay will do fine. And that's regular ole' Tanqueray or regular ole' Bombay, if you please. I don't need foo-foo high priced "premium" gin. An occasional Plymouth English Gin or Hendricks Gin is a damn nice treat. 
Noilly Prat Dry Vermouth (Martini & Rossi Extra Dry will do).
Three olives. Either with pits or pimento stuffed please. I want no crap like jalepeno or pistachio stuffed.
Around 5/1 or 6/1 gin to vermouth, shake the hell out of it, then strain in a proper cocktail glass. Clear as a bell, if you please. No dirty martini for me.



dboy11 said:


> I like vodka martini's on the weekends..


A martini is a gin based drink. Cold vodka may be a helluva drink. Shaken or stirred with vermouth it may be superb. Bit its _*not*_ a martini.


----------



## kp335i (Oct 16, 2008)

big-tex said:


> Have you tried that baileys with a hint of coffee they're advertising? I'm wondering if it's any good.


not yet - but i add baileys to my coffee instead of milk or cream!!!  great way to start the day!!!!


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

Coke.


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

Rolling Rock Light :thumbup:


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

Well this weekend it was guiness stout. [email protected] yummy, and back to back to guiness draught it's amazing how the stout is actually smoother. I even turned a young girl to the dark side of beer.


----------



## 87vert (May 15, 2008)

rum or jager


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

big-tex said:


> Well this weekend it was guiness stout. [email protected] yummy, and back to back to guiness draught it's amazing how the stout is actually smoother. I even turned a young girl to the dark side of beer.


What were you doing to her?! 

Just kidding, I hope...


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

Actually speaking of dark beer, anyone tried an Irish carbomb?

Its 1/2 of a Guinness poured into a pint glass. And you fill a shot glass 1/2 full of baileys, and 1/2 full of Jamison's. You drop the shot glass into the Guinness and chug like mad :angel:.

They are incredibly delicious, but they go quick and easy, you gotta be careful not to over do it. *cough* :eeps:


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

SlimKlim said:


> What were you doing to her?!
> 
> Just kidding, I hope...


lol, A friend let her try a guinness and she kinda made a face of disgust, then I let her try my guinness stout and she was goin for a second gulp and I took the glass. lol



SlimKlim said:


> Actually speaking of dark beer, anyone tried an Irish carbomb?
> 
> Its 1/2 of a Guinness poured into a pint glass. And you fill a shot glass 1/2 full of baileys, and 1/2 full of Jamison's. You drop the shot glass into the Guinness and chug like mad :angel:.
> 
> They are incredibly delicious, but they go quick and easy, you gotta be careful not to over do it. *cough* :eeps:


I heard some guys round here callin Irish carbomb's a 1/2 glass of guinness and a shot of jager. :dunno: I wonder if it depends on the people/bar..:dunno:


----------



## BIGNTASTIE (Jul 30, 2008)

Grey goose cuz it gets the girls loose :d


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

big-tex said:


> lol, A friend let her try a guinness and she kinda made a face of disgust, then I let her try my guinness stout and she was goin for a second gulp and I took the glass. lol
> 
> I heard some guys round here callin Irish carbomb's a 1/2 glass of guinness and a shot of jager. :dunno: I wonder if it depends on the people/bar..:dunno:


Probably, mine sounds better. It's gets all malted and the whiskey follows it up. mmmmmm.


----------



## Shoobaloo (Jul 20, 2008)

Sunny D


----------



## gtxragtop (Feb 25, 2008)

Heavy water


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

gtxragtop said:


> Heavy water


? :dunno:


----------



## scottvlaiku (Apr 21, 2008)

Leinenkugels original..... Anyone else out there drink Leinies also? Its not shipped everywhere


----------



## scottvlaiku (Apr 21, 2008)

lablancjc said:


> At the moment H2O, and a NOS energy drink. I do not drink alcohol because of the addictive nature of my being. I know I would get addicted and it would no longer be a beverage but a drug and I stay away from that sh!t.:angel: Other then that V8(cuz I wished I owned one) and its healthy:thumbup:.


V8 is healthy as long you can handle your sodium. Almost a whole days worth of sodium in one little can of V8


----------



## Gianny (Nov 22, 2006)

Rum Zacapa Centenario


----------



## Faucker (Mar 25, 2008)

bud or crown royal


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

scottvlaiku said:


> Leinenkugels original..... Anyone else out there drink Leinies also? Its not shipped everywhere


I think I had that once, tasted like a fruit loop beer. Or thats the way we described it...


----------



## Roswell (Dec 14, 2005)

I thought this was the real Finnish white wine?

But I prefer Russian Standard


----------



## bimmerblack (May 5, 2008)

Before the gym, the Noxplode baby, "not now chief im in the zone..."hahaha, AND.........


> grey goose cos' it gets the girls loose


Bigntastie, has got the right idea. I had to , had to jump in this thread when i saw it. Brilliance guys, NO this is not sarcasm. In my undergraduate days it was jagerbombs, and keystone light, nothin like a pack of 30 stones, a handful of piphis, and your fraternity brothers just poundin em (piphis, and or cold brewskies)hahahaha!


----------



## Derektm19 (Jul 19, 2008)

im done with bud light. i drink coors light or blue light. when im at the bar i have a couple shots of jack or cuervo gold chilled

i miss sam adams octoberfest. now that was a good beer


----------



## SC4ME (Nov 20, 2007)

I used to drink mostly beer with a preference for IPA or even better a dry-hopped beer. Ambers, porters, stouts, etc are all great. Unfortunately I am no longer able to drink beer. (Although it was great for my weight)

Now I rarely drink alcohol but I still occasionally like wine and single malt scotch (whiskey in Scotland). 

Otherwise, lots and lots of water and sometimes fruit juices like orange, cherry, etc. I dont drink sodas but will drink a sports drink (gatorade, etc) if working and sweating. 


I really do miss the beer, especially now during football season. FIGHT ON!! :thumbup:


----------



## stelb03l (Mar 6, 2007)

Hands off my heineken!!!! or else I will be forced to drink my Whiskey Sour (with my man Jack Daniels)


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

SIZZURP fo sho! :rofl:


----------

